# Taxes of course



## LJ617 (Mar 19, 2017)

First year with Uber completed, It was cool for what it was at the time. Question on 1099, where is it?? I signed up for E delivery, but there is nothing under taxes in the app. Has anyone in DFW recieved theirs yet. I have all of the w2s from my main and my husbands job all ready. (hense E delivery)


----------

